# Built like a racing snake but needing to cut



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Hi all,

Unbelieveable, I'm 12 stone 8 and needing to cut (pretty sad really as I'm 6ft tall!!). I've checkedmy body fat % today and it's at 23%. I'm not hugely surprised as I've had a big gut on me from the start even when I was 10 stone. Not particularly looking to come down to any weight, just get rid of this stomach and maybe even unveil some abs! How does the below look? I know there's not a great deal there but I'm still very very thin for my height so the weight should drop off nice and quick :\

08:00 - Fruit & fruit juice

10:30 - Salmon

12:00 - Gym (45 minutes) & lucozade when finished

13:00 - Two tuna wraps

15:30 - Chicken breast

17:30 - Cardio (half hour jogging/running)

18:15 - meal (meat and eggs I'd expect)

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

NO carbs in your diet???


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Well there's not a HUGE amount of carbs in there but there is some. Up until 2 month ago the heaviest I'd ever been was 10 stone so I really have no idea at all. Any advice, hugely appreciated


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

^No he has carb but just very little and not much in way of complex carb imo.

Personally mate I don't see any pictures but going by your stats I'd say clean bulk up, keep the food clean, but a lot of weight training and moderate cardio.

08:00 - Fruit & fruit juice *Eat a Proper breakfast this is rubbish. You can still keep the same fruit and fruit juice but add in some better carb source such as oats and a source of protein eggs or something or a shake will do. And make sure fruit juice is not concentrate crap, better with fresh squeezed.*

10:30 - Salmon, *add something else with this, wholemeal rice, some nuts?*

12:00 - Gym (45 minutes) & lucozade when finished *scrap the lucozade, you need protein source here, whey is fine as fast acting and something else carb source oats or dextrose or something.*

13:00 - Two tuna wraps *What is this? fresh tuna onto a wrap or is it pre-made garbage from tesco. If you make it yourself it's fine imo good source of protein and carb nt to bad. Add some herbs and seasoning instead of the mayo though*

15:30 - Chicken breast *add some veggies in here!*

17:30 - Cardio (half hour jogging/running) *Why do this here, why not after weights or in the morning?*

18:15 - meal (meat and eggs I'd expect) *This is fine, but define meat? packet crap or lean meat cuts*


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Great, some fantastic info

I'd love to keep bulking, intended to hit 14 stone (clean bulking) and cut back from there but at 23% bodyfat I assumed I'd need to cut before bulking again?? btw all wraps etc is home made. Meat is all chicken (I buy 8kg of chicken a month) or steak. My bulking diet is below. So in your advice... keep bulking or start cutting??

8am - 3 scoops of mutant mass with whole milk

10am - Bowl of wholegrain rice with a chicken breast with peppers and coated in a spicy pasta sauce

12pm - Gym

1pm - Lucozade on way back from gym then two wraps (tuna) made with mayonaise

3pm - Same as 10am

6pm - Meal, normally some form of meat with egg

8pm - Meat (normally steak in a wrap)

Cheers (and much appreciated)


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Tbh pics would help more mate because it hard to estimate but from your stat don't sound like your holding much muscle mass. If you cut you will just look skinny? Imo you can clean bulk and if you do it right you can keep the fat at bay whilst adding lean muscle.

Whats mutant mass? cba googling lol, how much per serving? milk personally bloats me, skim milk im ok with but whole milk just bags me up.

Your second meal is good, try add in some fats in there tho maybe some olive oil or nuts.

Take something an hour before gym maybe a banana or 2 just to make sure your gylcogen levels are sufficient.

After gym take a shake, im gonna say whey because idk what mutant mass is lol and take carb, lucozade will do if you really must.

ok

you should really add in some veggiess mate.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

I nipped off to take a few photos. No I'm not carrying much muscle mass, been training a couple of months so far. lol these pictures are quite annoying to me...

Mutant mass isas follows:

Total Calories: 1050

Protein: 52g

Total Carbohydrates: 170g

-Sugars: 29g

-Dietary Fiber: 5g

Fat: 18g

-Saturates: 3g

-Trans Fat: 0g

Cholesterol: 60mg

Sodium: 360mg

Potassium: 1400mg

Thats for a 4 scoop serving, I'm currently using 3 scoops. It does bloat a fair bit but can still manage to get through the chicken & rice at 10:30. I hear you with the veggies mate, I'll add them in right away!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

I'd drop the mass product. Im not a fan of these products in general, just get plain whey double the scoop up and theres 45g protein and only what 240 calories or something. Second to that to get the carb intake just take plain oats.

Second pic it looks like your pushing your stomach out. You don't even really look "fat" just carrying some fat. I'd say clean bulk all the way, your paranoid.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Only just started using it as I'm not a huge fan either but nice and quick in the mornings before work. I'll shift over to protein instead. I'm not, just a little bloated from what I've taken in today. My currently daily intake would have lasted me a week a while back. Clean bulk is what I was hoping for. Top advice mate, much appreciated


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

SK-XO said:


> ^No he has carb but just very little and not much in way of complex carb imo.
> 
> Personally mate I don't see any pictures but going by your stats I'd say clean bulk up, keep the food clean, but a lot of weight training and moderate cardio.
> 
> ...


What's wrong with a bit of cardio in the evening. Cardio is cardio when it comes down to it, no matter when it is. Not everyone can manage it in the morning, or have time at lunch. If you can, try and up it to 45 minutes/an hour


----------

